# Next Period after failed IVF cycle



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi ladies
I had a ICSI cycle in February and test date was 11th February but my AF came on the 6th February so BFN.
just wondering if I should count from the 6th to work out my expected next period, as I normally have a 25-28 day cycle so would therefore be due 6th March. 
Or is the 6th February when I started to bleed a true first day of last period to go from?
I try not to get my hopes up but even though it was soon after the failed cycle I still tracked my ovulation and we tried naturally at this time so not sure when to expect af correctly !


----------



## kitty280 (Apr 19, 2014)

I can't help you but I have had the same thing. I bled day 8 and tested negative. I have been counting day one of my bleed and by this calculation I am now 6 days late. I didn't have sex so know I'm not pregnant but my body is so confused it's driving me crazy wishing for a period after 3 years of wishing not to have one  is it normal for the first period after ivf to be so late. I am like clockwork day 28 normally


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

My clinic have always advised that your cycles can be messed up for a few months after a failed cycle. There is one lady on the over 40 thread that went about 65 days without AF after her failed cycle. 

Mine generally take about 3 months to settle down.  

Hopefully you'll be back to normal soon 

xx


----------

